# baby angels and BNPs!



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)

My angel fish let their eggs hatch for the first time a few weeks ago. This is after 7 months of laying eggs and eating them every couple of weeks. Unfortunately, the fry got picked off during the night, probably by the harlequin rasboras. I moved the harleys to a different tank to reduce the stress level on the parents and to give the babies a higher chance of survival.

This week, the parents laid eggs again, and they are now at the wriggler stage. The numbers dwindle each time Mom and Dad move them to a new leaf, but I'm hopeful that a few will make it. Here's a video taken yesterday. (The black stuff is substrate -- I assume that the eggs/wrigglers fell to the bottom of the tank and were scooped back up at some point during the transfer.)






(video of baby bristlenoses in the next post...)


----------



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)

When I moved the harlequin rasboras to the 37 gallon, I moved a female bristlenose from that tank into the 45 gallon with the angels. I was a bit hesitant about this because there is a male twice her size in that tank already. I needn't have worried as it turns out.

I thought the male was just being shy and grumpy because he immediately went into hiding. However, when I did a water change last week, I found several newly hatched bristlenoses in the knothole he was using as a cave. He was just being a really good Daddy (for at least a week!)

Here's the babies last night, venturing out of their cave for a wee nosh. Today, they're out in the daylight and are eating zucchini for the first time that I've seen.


----------



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)

One more video of the baby bristlenoses and their mom eating zucchini today. Dad's swishy tail makes an appearance too.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

oh I love these videos!
thanks for sharing!


----------

